# Buying shares??? Online, but where??



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I popped into my bank to try to buy some shares and was told it wasn't something they do anymore.

So i am at work offshore now and looking to buy some shares in Sirius Minerals if that matters. Looking to put 2k into them and forget about them really but have no idea where to get them from as google suggests there are quite a few places but wondered if anyone has any recommendations of where to go.

Thanks


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Halifax share dealing is just one of them, really simple to use


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

cossiecol said:


> Halifax share dealing is just one of them, really simple to use


And i can just go online and set up an account mate?


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

I'd second Halifax Share Dealing, I've used them for years.

As for setting up online, probably yes, but with money laundering regulations, it may depend on how much data they can find on you to verify your I'D. 

If you're on the electoral roll, a house owner and known to credit rating agencies (who isn't these days!?), you probably can, but I'm sure their online faqs will give you some idea.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

danwel said:


> And i can just go online and set up an account mate?


yup, really simple. Then its just a matter of picking the right shares/stocks to invest in.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2016)

There are loads out there but if you are going to pick just 1 or 2 companies on a buy and forget basis, choose one that charges transaction fees only - they just charge for buying and selling.

Many have monthly or quarterly charges for "managing" your account. If you're going to be dealing in low volumes avoid these. If you are going to be active look at TDW, which has quarterly charges.


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

Good point about ongoing charges.

Halifax only charge dealing fees, except for their Stocks and Shares ISA which has a £12.50 annual fee.

Dealing costs are £12.50 per transaction plus stamp duty if appropriate, but if you are happy to wait for their regular trades, where you set up the purchase in advance (up to the previous day) and your purchase is lumped together with others for the same share, that is only £2 (plus any stamp duty)


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for your help people. Managed to get a halifax account set up and buy some shares so all good here.

Just got to sit back and wait now for them to make me some money lol


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

I was going to mention X-O as they only charge £5.95 per transaction :thumb:

John


----------



## mirra_finish (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi John,

I looked at X-O. You've used them for some time? I have a dumb question. What actual proof do you get that you own the shares? Is there a gov't certificate or such that is sent to you?


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

mirra_finish said:


> Hi John,
> 
> I looked at X-O. You've used them for some time? I have a dumb question. What actual proof do you get that you own the shares? Is there a gov't certificate or such that is sent to you?


I would imagine that everyone follows the same suit. Barclays just send a confirmation of trade and they keep your certification online in CREST. Barely any share certs are in circulation as far as I know.


----------



## mirra_finish (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks John.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

mirra_finish said:


> Hi John,
> 
> I looked at X-O. You've used them for some time? I have a dumb question. What actual proof do you get that you own the shares? Is there a gov't certificate or such that is sent to you?


As Tricky Red has mentioned, you very rarely get a paper certificate nowadays. 
X-O will send you a confirmation e-mail for any transaction that you make.
They are part of Jarvis Investments.

Cheers

John


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

be carefull guys just got scammed for over 6k by a london company called ATS advanced trading systems, promised the world in the trading of stocks and shares , took my hard earned then vanished . 
i have an X-O account and they seem fine. in the process atm of contacting the fraud office , cant see me getting my money back as these scumbags have vanished .

just be carefull guys im not the gullable type but they did me big time


----------



## Russ (Jun 27, 2006)

Another one for Halifax share dealing.


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

Either Halifax Share Dealing or TD Direct Investing both of which are well known and reputable and have useful tools for research or for investment ideas.


----------

